# ATTN People skiing Loveland Sat & Sun



## jbarker (Aug 27, 2006)

I lost one of my skis today. It is skiers right of Sunburst Chutes, somewhere. This years Hovocs 175 w/ freerides on it. I will give you beer if you find it. Send me a PM, or call 720.266.7235. Thanks.


----------

